# نصائح للتعامل مع المراهقين والشباب - بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (13 مارس 2019)

نصائح للتعامل مع المراهقين والشباب- بقلمي

يجب ان تكونوا ايها الاباء والامهات اصدقاء وصديقات لابنائكن وبناتكم ويجب ان يكون جو البيت جواً مناسباً محبذاً لهم حتى لا يبحثوا عنه في مكان اخر خارج البيت ويجب ان تكونوا على علم باصدقائهم وصديقاتهن هل هم اصحاب السوء ام هم اصدقاء جيدين ويجب ان تعرفوا ما يحدث معهم ومعهن في حياتهم يومياً اي متابعة مستمرة لما يحدث معهم ومعهن وخاصة مع البنات يجب عدم تعنيفهن او ضربهن او اسماعهن كلام سئ او الاستهزاء بكلامهن او منعهن من العيش حياة حرة كريمة اقصد حقهن في التعليم والتربية الدينية المسيحية وااحصول على العلاج الصحي حالهم حال الاولاد اذ لا فرق بينهم كلهم هبة مجانية من الله وانتم وكلاء عليهم أمنكم الله عليهم لتربوهم تربية مسيحية نموذجية ليبتعدوا عن الادمان بكافة اشكاله ولكي يكون المسيح صخرة الايمان التي يبنون ابنائكم حياتهم عليها وتكون حماية لهم من الانحراف والعيش حياة مسيحية كريمة ولكي تكونوا في الصورة لما يحدث معهم ومعهن يومياً لدرء ووقايتهم من المشاكل وما تخلفه من تبعات سيئة عليهم كما يجب عدم ختان الاناث ومعاملتهن معاملة جيدة لانهن امهات المستقبل فأي جيلٍ جديد تقودة نساء ضعيفات الشخصية لا يستطعن قيادة اسرهن فيطغي ازواجهن عليهن لانهن تعرضن لمعاملة سيئة من قبل اسرهن وهذه المعاملة السيئة تكبر معهن حتى عند زواجهن فعديمة السخصية منذ نعومة اظفارها تبقى عديمة الشخصية عند زواجها لسوء معاملة اسرتها لها وسوء معاملة الولد كذلك كضربه او عقابه او حتى طرده خارج البيت لبعض الوقت او كلياً في بعض الاحيان كما هو حاصل في بعض اللسر يسبب لجوء الولد لاصدقاء السوء والانحراف مما يسبب الى تشوه حالة الولد النفسية وسهولة ان يصبح ولداً غير سوياً
لذا يجب ان تعاملوا اولادكم وبناتكن معاملة حسنة وتربوهم جميعاً تربية دينية مسيحية منذ نعومة اظفارهن لكي تحصدوا ابناءاً وبناتاً سوبين ويبنون كنيسة المسيح المستقبلية عند كبرهم


----------

